# Sativa Dominant week 7 of Flower



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

She's really starting to swell......

ALL FLOURO GROW!!!

Check it out:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32607

 :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

very nice..How much longer?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice..How much longer?


 
2 - 3 weeks, I imagine. Perhaps less. Will check the trichromes today to be sure.....:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 9, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

Just took 4 or 5 trimmings from her. Different locations, from top buds to bottom sugar leaves. 100X Microscope from Radio Shack. Great buy, BTW....  Overall evaluation is this: still 60% clear trichromes, 40% cloudy. Still too soon. I am going to change my guesstimation of harvest time from 2-3 weeks to more like 5-15 days... Trichromes never lie. Am looking for mostly cloudy with a few amber here and there. Gonna let her go as long as possible. Need some good after dinner evening smoke, and there'll be plenty from this girl. Will keep all up to date. Thanks for your interest...........


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2008)

nice, buddy :aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 9, 2008)

and yer probably looking at your 2 to 3 weeks, like you originally thought... takes a couple weeks to go from cloudy to amber... and u rn't even mostly cloudy yet


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> and yer probably looking at your 2 to 3 weeks, like you originally thought... takes a couple weeks to go from cloudy to amber... and u rn't even mostly cloudy yet


 

Really? Sweet. VERY good to know. Thank You, there, Canadian fella!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

He's  Crazy....But I trust him..


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Alistair (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a nice one you have there.  What kind and how many lights do you have?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32607


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 9, 2008)

Link to the original journal. Please refer.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

looks pretty good brother, keep up the good work.

Peace,
Smoke Weed


----------

